# NYE Poll



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

How was NYE? I did $250 net. About what I figured.


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

$400 plus net.


----------



## JoRo (Oct 24, 2014)

$111 net. 8pm-3am in D.C.


----------



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

Sad....


----------



## Mavrik (Dec 8, 2014)

It was much less than expected in NJ. I made $150 net. If I knew I was going to make that I would have stayed with my family for NYE.


----------



## Mavrik (Dec 8, 2014)

I worked 7pm to 3:30am


----------



## JoRo (Oct 24, 2014)

In the complaints thread, you can see my story.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

$400 minus Uber fees in San Diego. I am officially killing my car, it is two weeks old and has 2.2 k miles already and makes noises now. Worked whole day, most money was made before midnight. 
They showed on the local NEWS that Uber drivers will make a lot of money on this NYE. On the NEWS, people! When everybody thinks we make good living and they already show it on the news it is not funny anymore! Stock crashes always after everybody thinks it will go up and show it on the news. Some kind of bubble with Uber drivers might happen too.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I worked 4:30 PM to 6:30 PM - two hours = 2 XL trips = $100 gross. Went to a NYE party with my wife and son and forgot about Fuber until noon today. Right decision for me.


----------



## RustleWimson (Aug 7, 2014)

I did one trip for $17 lol

I realized it wasn't going to be the cash cow that they suggested so I went home. It wasn't worth the risk of dealing with drunkards on the road and possible unruly customers coming back from parties and whatnot


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

I worked 12:15am - 3am. Four XL surge trips for a total gross of $234. I monitored the driver app all night at home starting from 7pm. Halloween killed last night's experience. Disappointed for sure. If this is what I have to expect on the biggest night of the year for Uber, it's not worth me missing out on a social life.


----------



## OC-Lyft&Uber Driver (Jan 1, 2015)

I was online from 1pm to 4:30am working for both Lyft and Uber. Gross for the night = $250 for 15+ hours. Take out the 20% and rider fee = $184. take out $20 for gas = $164. If I may make a suggestion. It's Uber's/Lyft's right to compensate us what they want and it's our choice to work or not. If you don't like it; find a better paying job or..... What if we all band together and go on STRIKE and make a few reasonable demands? I'm curious to hear what your top demand would be. Once we can get a list together of "reasonable" demands, let's all agree to strike on the same day. It doesn't need to be any significant day, just a day that sends Uber/Lyft a message that we are organized and have the power to shut them down - There is force in numbers but we have to be unified, organized and reasonable. I would like to see the following changes. I want the ability to reject fares that are less than a specified dollar amount or not less than $6 (Net to me). Also, like lyft, when I arrive, I want to be compensated for my time while I am waiting for a rider. It would be nice for the rider to be notified once the driver arrives that the meter will start in 60 seconds. If we drive more than 2 miles or 4 minutes to pick up a rider and the rider cancels, there should be a rider cancelation fee. 4 min of lost driving time is almost $6 in lost income. If that happens once every hour for 8 hours, that costs the driver $58 in lost driving time.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

I netted $310 for the entire day, New Year's day. $139 net from 12A to 3A in 3 trips.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

JoRo said:


> $111 net. 8pm-3am in D.C.


Wow, u didn't get any surges past 12A?


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

OC-Lyft&Uber Driver said:


> I was online from 1pm to 4:30am working for both Lyft and Uber. Gross for the night = $250 for 15+ hours. Take out the 20% and rider fee = $184. take out $20 for gas = $164. If I may make a suggestion. It's Uber's/Lyft's right to compensate us what they want and it's our choice to work or not. If you don't like it; find a better paying job or..... What if we all band together and go on STRIKE and make a few reasonable demands? I'm curious to hear what your top demand would be. Once we can get a list together of "reasonable" demands, let's all agree to strike on the same day. It doesn't need to be any significant day, just a day that sends Uber/Lyft a message that we are organized and have the power to shut them down - There is force in numbers but we have to be unified, organized and reasonable. I would like to see the following changes. I want the ability to reject fares that are less than a specified dollar amount or not less than $6 (Net to me). Also, like lyft, when I arrive, I want to be compensated for my time while I am waiting for a rider. It would be nice for the rider to be notified once the driver arrives that the meter will start in 60 seconds. If we drive more than 2 miles or 4 minutes to pick up a rider and the rider cancels, there should be a rider cancelation fee. 4 min of lost driving time is almost $6 in lost income. If that happens once every hour for 8 hours, that costs the driver $58 in lost driving time.


I hope you're not doing this full-time.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Mavrik said:


> It was much less than expected in NJ. I made $150 net. If I knew I was going to make that I would have stayed with my family for NYE.


_Ditto_


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

OC-Lyft&Uber Driver said:


> I was online from 1pm to 4:30am working for both Lyft and Uber. Gross for the night = $250 for 15+ hours. Take out the 20% and rider fee = $184. take out $20 for gas = $164. If I may make a suggestion. It's Uber's/Lyft's right to compensate us what they want and it's our choice to work or not. If you don't like it; find a better paying job or..... What if we all band together and go on STRIKE and make a few reasonable demands? I'm curious to hear what your top demand would be. Once we can get a list together of "reasonable" demands, let's all agree to strike on the same day. It doesn't need to be any significant day, just a day that sends Uber/Lyft a message that we are organized and have the power to shut them down - There is force in numbers but we have to be unified, organized and reasonable. I would like to see the following changes. I want the ability to reject fares that are less than a specified dollar amount or not less than $6 (Net to me). Also, like lyft, when I arrive, I want to be compensated for my time while I am waiting for a rider. It would be nice for the rider to be notified once the driver arrives that the meter will start in 60 seconds. If we drive more than 2 miles or 4 minutes to pick up a rider and the rider cancels, there should be a rider cancelation fee. 4 min of lost driving time is almost $6 in lost income. If that happens once every hour for 8 hours, that costs the driver $58 in lost driving time.


_I don't mind Uber taking 20%,thats fair. But ,last night was a joke. I think more and more people are getting away from this platform of transportation._


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

i "made" 372 after commish working 630pm untill 500am. zero pukers so that was nice. only one 50% pt on 12 lyft rides. 4 out of 8 uber rides were 4.8 & 4.9 surges. Put about 230 miles on the van.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

There were too many drivers out in San Diego, WAY too many, hundreds clogging the little downtown that is only 10 blocks square. That said, I made $75 net staying out of that area from 6 to 10 and that was completely unremarkable--I do better on an average morning with airport runs. My partner made net $250 with 4 surges, one was $199, three were short trips, and he worked from 11 p.m. to 6 a.m. It was slightly better than a regular night, but not that much.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

7Miles said:


> $400 minus Uber fees in San Diego. I am officially killing my car, it is two weeks old and has 2.2 k miles already and makes noises now. Worked whole day, most money was made before midnight.
> They showed on the local NEWS that Uber drivers will make a lot of money on this NYE. On the NEWS, people! When everybody thinks we make good living and they already show it on the news it is not funny anymore! Stock crashes always after everybody thinks it will go up and show it on the news. Some kind of bubble with Uber drivers might happen too.


I'm sorry to hear about the health of your car. Once done you can never undo the wear and tear that miles put on a car.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

uberAdam78 said:


> i "made" 372 after commish working 630pm untill 500am. zero pukers so that was nice. only one 50% pt on 12 lyft rides. 4 out of 8 uber rides were 4.8 & 4.9 surges. Put about 230 miles on the van.


POST # 18/ UBERADSM78: ... Wait...WHAT?...
Ron Jeremy lives in Omaha and drives a van?!


----------

